# Chromium VI in public water



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

This scary study of Chromium VI in public water supplies was recently released by environmental scientists. Reverse Osmosis water filtration systems seem to be the only defense against this carcinogen.

Chromium VI Contaminates Many City Water Supplies

Thoughts?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found another link with some more information (I was looking for information about Chromium-6 in Canada) and found from this link the names of the top-10 cities that are contaminated:


Norman, Oklahoma 
Honolulu, Hawaii 
Riverside, California
Madison, Wisconsin 
San Jose, California
Tallahassee, Florida 
Omaha, Nebraska 
Albuquerque, New Mexico 
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania 
Bend, Oregon 

... and still needing to search for cities in Canada that could be contaminated. I wanna know if I am at some kind of risk ... ya know what I mean?


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Heck yeah! I'm very concerned since my city has almost the same level of chromium-6 that was found in the Erin Brockovich case out in Hinckley, California.

It may be difficult to find statistics on Canada. According to this study, 89% of the cities surveyed by this environmental scientist group had Chromium-6 contamination above the maximum levels recommended by the California EPA. The U.S. national EPA does not regulate the amount of Chromium-6. The researchers are trying to get the U.S. EPA to set a national standard. 

Homeowners can protect themselves by installing a reverse osmosis filtration system. However, the gear is pretty bulky and costs a couple of hundred dollars. I hope this is something that the water officials can address quickly.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Yet another reason to buy bottled water in some places.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

If contaminant levels are found to be consistently above the MCL, your water supplier must take steps to reduce the amount of chromium so that it is consistently below that level. The following treatment methods have been approved by EPA for removing chromium: Coagulation/Filtration, Ion Exchange, Reverse Osmosis, Lime Softening.

Chromium- Drinking Water Contaminants, Facts/Removal Methods


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Yet another reason to buy bottled water in some places.


except for the fact that the bottled water companies are actually LESS regulated than tapwater sources... they don't have to follow the SDWA (Safe Drinking Water Act) 

oh, it gets BETTER  :surrender: :ignore:

A draft of a soon-to-be-released federal report shows radiation in Houston's drinking water is much more widespread than city leaders previously disclosed to the public.

I-Team: Draft of federal report finds radiation widespread in Houston water | khou.com | khou.com Local News


----------

